# MAX Pass 2016-2017



## xlr8r (Mar 9, 2016)

Boom,

https://www.themaxpass.com/

$100 cheaper than this year
added Wachusett, Solitude, and Alyeska
the competition has responded to Peaks pass


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 9, 2016)

Hmmm... so 5 days at each resort, but no blackout period.  

I still don't know if it beats the Peaks Pass, especially being able to ski now and limited or no blackout dates depending on the pass you get.

Do a ranger pass + a local hill (Wachusett Bronze or Gunstock regular for example) and you still  come out ahead.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 9, 2016)

If you intend to ski out west at all this puts peaks pass to shame. And peaks pass mountains are kind of shit except for wildcat. I was really hoping they would add something good in noVT (sugarbush, jay, whatever) and said so in their very lengthy customer survey. Probably will still buy it again and maybe augment with a mountain collective


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 9, 2016)

A couple of key changes from this year for me.

For people in eastern Mass, adding Wachusett is a huge plus for a few quick day trips or night sessions.  The biggest negative I have with this years MAX pass is that the only place I can day trip is Loon, even that is 4+ hours roundtrip.  I am a former bronze pass holder, and Wachusett was one of the places I requested to be added in their survey.

Also, the addition of Solitude makes Utah a much more viable western trip option to pair it up with Brighton next door.  Interesting though that Deer Valley is not included as Solitude is owned by Deer Valley.  And I would think Deer Valley is facing tougher competition this year from Vail with the new combined Park city.

Steamboat is still the prime western destination though on the pass as a 5 day lift ticket to Steamboat costs more than the MAX pass itself.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 9, 2016)

I really made it work for me this year. I could substitute steamboat for big sky and copper/winter park for bachelor, and go back to Utah for Brighton/solitude. It's the eastern options which annoy me. I pretty much hate killington and Stratton except for early/late season at K. Sunday River and Loaf are pretty damn far. I really wish they added something better in noVt, I would be all over this if they incorporated Jay or sugarbush. Still will probably get it. The value is obvious.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 9, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> If you intend to ski out west at all this puts peaks pass to shame. And peaks pass mountains are kind of shit except for wildcat. I was really hoping they would add something good in noVT (sugarbush, jay, whatever) and said so in their very lengthy customer survey. Probably will still buy it again and maybe augment with a mountain collective



True, but I don't see myself going out west next year..  So for those of us who are staying close to home the upcoming season - I think Mt. Snow, Attitash, Wildcat and Crotched (unlimited or limited blackout dates) do outweigh the 5 days max at Loon, Stratton, Pico, Killington, Sugarloaf and Sunday River.

But as you said with the western resorts, then yeah this does make a huge difference.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2016)

If you've got the coin to drop on hotel rooms or are heading west, Maxx definitely is the way to go.  My primary issue with it as a weekend warrior  is I'm not a huge fan of anything in the East except for Sugarloaf and Pico when they have snow. Killington, Loon and Stratton I have no interest skiing weekends midwinter.

If I planned on a Western trip I would be all over this though.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 9, 2016)

I could see getting the add-on with the Wachusett silver. This would be my second choice after the Peaks Pass. Hell, I'm still thinking about that option if I double it up with my Valley Pass. Really, really thinking about it.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 9, 2016)

For me this just became a no brainer.  The addition of Solitude is the kicker.  We tend to ski BCC more then LCC as wife is really not a SB fan.  The boy is going to be in Denver so Copper and Winter Park will take care of any trip there. (Maybe Steamboat if I decide to drive from Denver to Salt Lake).  K, Pico, Stratton, Loon maybe even a trip to Sunday River to see an old friend.  Only wish it could be an add on to the Camelback Pass  to save more.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## elks (Mar 9, 2016)

The addition of Wachusett makes this more appealing as I look for as many mountains under 2 hours in a season pass.  The Peaks Pass still works better for me mainly because we're probably going to get 4-7 days on it this spring and it's cheaper for kids.  If I knew for sure that we were going to go out West next season, I think this pass would make a lot more sense.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 9, 2016)

The addition of Wachusett may have just swayed me here. Argh!

I'm doing the math and weighing the options.

Wachusett and Crotched as just about an even trade for me. I like Crotched more, but Wachusett is a bit closer. Wachusett is a bit more crowded, open a bit later on weeknights, now offers skiing until midnight, etc. We'll call it a wash.

I trade off Attitash and Wildcat for Loon and Sunday River when I am in North Conway. The addition of the other mountains saves me the cash on the Ski VT packs. I might just do this.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 9, 2016)

xlr8r said:


> A couple of key changes from this year for me.
> 
> For people in eastern Mass, adding Wachusett is a huge plus for a few quick day trips or night sessions.  The biggest negative I have with this years MAX pass is that the only place I can day trip is Loon, even that is 4+ hours roundtrip.  I am a former bronze pass holder, and *Wachusett was one of the places I requested to be added in their survey.
> *
> ...



Fill me in on this.  You in essence, voted to get Wachusett added? I thought this was a corp thing with Boyne & Powdr (Sp?).  Are you saying, they taking suggestions on who to add?  I know a Pocono resort that I would love to see added to it. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 9, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Fill me in on this.  You in essence, voted to get Wachusett added? I thought this was a corp thing with Boyne & Powdr (Sp?).  Are you saying, they taking suggestions on who to add?  I know a Pocono resort that I would love to see added to it.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



they sent a link to a survey to 2015-2016 passholders. it was really long and really detailed and left room for free form answers and it seemed they really wanted the customer feedback, especially on where they should add. i said another option in utah (because who skis 5 straight at brighton when so much is so close), another option in tahoe (because who the hell travels for borreal), and something more challenging in northern vt/ny that's easier for the new york market to get to than sugarloaf (because killington/stratton/pico just dont cut it). i suggested sugarbush, smuggs, jay, whiteface, and cannon specifically, knowing that they are either state or independently owned and dont fall on any other corporate pass. is wachusett a boyne/powdr/intrawest property, or did they just bring it into the pass? i think the latter.


----------



## 1Kathleen (Mar 9, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> they sent a link to a survey to 2015-2016 passholders. it was really long and really detailed and left room for free form answers and it seemed they really wanted the customer feedback, especially on where they should add. i said another option in utah (because who skis 5 straight at brighton when so much is so close), another option in tahoe (because who the hell travels for borreal), and something more challenging in northern vt/ny that's easier for the new york market to get to than sugarloaf (because killington/stratton/pico just dont cut it). i suggested sugarbush, smuggs, jay, whiteface, and cannon specifically, knowing that they are either state or independently owned and dont fall on any other corporate pass. is wachusett a boyne/powdr/intrawest property, or did they just bring it into the pass? i think the latter.


I put similar  stuff in my survey, but focused on NH and UT. I also asked for them to partner with a hotel at each resort to add some lodging discounts to make the travel more attractive.  For me, the pass has great value, even better for the teen pass, even if I have to buy some local vouchers. Excited it's back!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 9, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> they sent a link to a survey to 2015-2016 passholders. it was really long and really detailed and left room for free form answers and it seemed they really wanted the customer feedback, especially on where they should add. i said another option in utah (because who skis 5 straight at brighton when so much is so close), another option in tahoe (because who the hell travels for borreal), and something more challenging in northern vt/ny that's easier for the new york market to get to than sugarloaf (because killington/stratton/pico just dont cut it). i suggested sugarbush, smuggs, jay, whiteface, and cannon specifically, knowing that they are either state or independently owned and dont fall on any other corporate pass. is wachusett a boyne/powdr/intrawest property, or did they just bring it into the pass? i think the latter.



From my own selfish perspective I would love to see them add Camelback.  See I think adding Wachusett is smart cause your now driving them (ie a nice chunck of the Boston market) toward certain areas.  Add CBK to that and you tap into the NY and Philly markets. Comes with a nice hotel and waterpark.   Peak's has Frost and Boulder.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## yeggous (Mar 9, 2016)

4aprice said:


> From my own selfish perspective I would love to see them add Camelback.  See I think adding Wachusett is smart cause your now driving them (ie a nice chunck of the Boston market) toward certain areas.  Add CBK to that and you tap into the NY and Philly markets. Comes with a nice hotel and waterpark.   Peak's has Frost and Boulder.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Yeah, Wachusett is really smart. You can pick up their Silver Pass plus Max for $630. Smart move.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 9, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> If you intend to ski out west at all this puts peaks pass to shame. And peaks pass mountains are kind of shit except for wildcat. I was really hoping they would add something good in noVT (sugarbush, jay, whatever) and said so in their very lengthy customer survey. Probably will still buy it again and maybe augment with a mountain collective



Come ski Hunter and it will change your mind.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 9, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> Come ski Hunter and it will change your mind.



i go to plattekill once a year if the snow is right. that's about all i really need to ski in the catskills.


----------



## Jully (Mar 9, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> is wachusett a boyne/powdr/intrawest property, or did they just bring it into the pass? i think the latter.



Wachusett is still a family leased and operated mountain believe it or not! The state owns the actual land. Crowleys are very nice people and present on the mountain a lot of the time (or at least they used to be in 2005 the last time I went there).

Definitely a great move to put it on there. I'd still love to see one more east coast option to make it hands down the best pass in the area. Agreed that K, Pico, Stratton, and Loon just don't do it beyond SL and SR. Something in northern VT would be great. Heck, even adding Bretton Woods to the pass I think would make it even more attractive. Cannon would make it unbelievable.


----------



## machski (Mar 10, 2016)

Still very surprised Killington only allowing the add on option to their unlimited pass.  All other Eastern areas allow the add on to lower season passes.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 10, 2016)

Just locked in the $599 price with a $49 deposit


----------



## 1Kathleen (Mar 10, 2016)

Got mine as well. In my renewal email they promoted a $20 referral benefit. Instructions are to forward a link and if anyone uses it to purchase a pass I'll get a $20 refund. I am happy to pass that back to any AZers but the link didn't work. I advised their tech support. I'll post it here if they correct it.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 16, 2016)

Bump....just got word they have added 10 additional mtns

Now with the additions of Alyeska, Buck Hill, Crested Butte, Eldora, Mountain Creek,Mountain High, Mount Sunapee, Okemo, Solitude and Wachusett,



https://www.themaxpass.com/ 
​


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 16, 2016)

for this year? wow. sucks that the northeastern additions are still crap (slokemo, mountain creek? barf). but crested butte and eldora is way interesting.


----------



## dlague (Aug 16, 2016)

Still think this is an interesting offering for New England with options to plan a western trip or two if inclined.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 16, 2016)

yeah, of course it is, it always has been. with sunapee and wachusett, they are clearly aiming square at the boston folks to get them out to the western properties. to a lesser extent (okemo and mountain creek), they are shooting at NYC.

it's a great pass. i got tremendous value out of it last season. my only complaint, and one that this move does nothing to alleviate, is the lack of seriously challenging terrain in the east. sugarloaf is just too far. i'd have been way more excited to see them take on burke/jay as opposed to okemo/sunapee. i understand their rationale 100% tho. they are shooting at boston and nyc area families with the $ to go west. burke/jay are too far from population centers to really increase the pass' broader appeal. i still hope they make a play for jay tho. 

crested butte and eldora is a nice add. theres now 25 days in colorado on the pass. enough for 2-3 nice big trips. and having copper/eldora/wp takes some sting out of the denver>steamboat or denver>cb drives. chop the first 75 minutes off. fly to denver>ski at copper 2 days>ski at CB or SB for 3 days>ski at winter park/eldora for 2 days and there is a really nice trip. 

with the news today that my buddy is moving out of SLC, i'll take eldora and crested butte as a silver lining


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 16, 2016)

dlague said:


> Still think this is an interesting offering for New England with options to plan a western trip or two if inclined.



Oh yea.   This may change planned weekend line up with Okemo and Sunapee in the mix, and Mountain Creek? Well I bet I can find 5 nice quiet weekday afternoons to use up.  I'm happy with my purchase. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 16, 2016)

yeah, i can see going to mountain creek for a mid-week powder day where i play hooky. and i can see myself going there for night skiing just because its free and close. 

maybe it's time to really learn how to ski park? lol


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 16, 2016)

This isn't too far off from something I'd dig. Even without going West it's feasible.

5 days Killington
5 days Pico
5 days Stratton
5 days Sugarloaf
5 days Sunday River
2 days Tremblant
1 day Okemo

If you do something like that you're coming in around $23 / ticket. I can probably average $35 / ticket this winter and not be stuck skiing a handful of resorts though. When you factor in the gas / lodging required to pull it off at half of their participating resorts I'll still pass on the pass. If they had a few more of my favorite places to ski in Vermont I'd be down. I don't like to repeat myself very much in a given winter but I could dig it at a few of those places (Killington Pico Sugarloaf mainly)


----------



## elks (Aug 17, 2016)

Much more appealing now for us Boston metro folks: 3 mountains under two hours, 4 under 3 hours, and 2 under 4 hours.  If they keep the same line-up for 2017/18, could be a toss up now with Peak Pass for our family.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 17, 2016)

This may have been answered somewhere but does anybody know how the pass money gets distributed to the ski areas?Do they get a certain dollar amount for each visit or do they get a set amount for being a member?I would guess the former.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 17, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> This may have been answered somewhere but does anybody know how the pass money gets distributed to the ski areas?Do they get a certain dollar amount for each visit or do they get a set amount for being a member?I would guess the former.


Someone on another site commented that when they went to the ticket window to get their day pass they were given a receipt with a $50 charge on it.


----------



## Jully (Aug 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Someone on another site commented that when they went to the ticket window to get their day pass they were given a receipt with a $50 charge on it.



If that's the case then the Max Pass itself is relying on the majority of pass holders not using more than 10 days or so.

Interesting model.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 17, 2016)

What pisses me off is that at Killington you can only get the MAX Pass add on if you purchase their unlimited pass. Blackout & midweek passes are not eligible. Other resorts offer the add on for all their passes including blackout & midweek pass holders (the Boyne New Englander passes for example or Mountain Creek midweek pass). You can get the add on if you purchase a unlimited Pico pass. Unlimited Pico passes are less expensive than a Killington midweek pass. Doesn't make any sense to me. It's not like I could use the MAX pass to ski Killington on weekends or blackout days since the MAX pass can't be used at the area the add on is attached to.


----------



## machski (Aug 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> What pisses me off is that at Killington you can only get the MAX Pass add on if you purchase their unlimited pass. Blackout & midweek passes are not eligible. Other resorts offer the add on for all their passes including blackout & midweek pass holders (the Boyne New Englander passes for example or Mountain Creek midweek pass). You can get the add on if you purchase a unlimited Pico pass. Unlimited Pico passes are less expensive than a Killington midweek pass. Doesn't make any sense to me. It's not like I could use the MAX pass to ski Killington on weekends or blackout days since the MAX pass can't be used at the area the add on is attached to.



Well, K is close to Okemo and Stratton.  If they offer the MAX as add on to low cost midweek, maybe time to change base pass allegiance next season.  Just saying, I have no idea why K does what it does.  Probably a Powdr thing.

As too Krusty's thoughts on slokemo and Sunapee but liking Crested Butte new areas.  You do understand all 3 areas are co-owned, so you get one (By far CB is what anyone would want of the three), you likely get the others added in.  Likely was the ownership of those resorts opting/joining in, not so much max pass looking to add specific eastern terrain to the mix.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 17, 2016)

I fully understand the shared ownership group concept. I was confused why creek wasn't already there as I know they are intrawest. Was not aware of okemo being owned by powdr/boyne/intra


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 17, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I fully understand the shared ownership group concept. I was confused why creek wasn't already there as I know they are intrawest. Was not aware of okemo being owned by powdr/boyne/intra


Mountain Creek is not Intrawest, Intrawest sold it a few years ago. They do seem to have some kind of affiliation with Powdr though since you can get discounted MTB & ski lift tickets there with a Killington pass.

CNL owns Okemo, Sunapee & Crested Butte but are operated by the Muellers (Triple Peaks)


----------



## medfordmike (Aug 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> What pisses me off is that at Killington you can only get the MAX Pass add on if you purchase their unlimited pass. Blackout & midweek passes are not eligible. Other resorts offer the add on for all their passes including blackout & midweek pass holders (the Boyne New Englander passes for example or Mountain Creek midweek pass). You can get the add on if you purchase a unlimited Pico pass. Unlimited Pico passes are less expensive than a Killington midweek pass. Doesn't make any sense to me. It's not like I could use the MAX pass to ski Killington on weekends or blackout days since the MAX pass can't be used at the area the add on is attached to.



I don't think you can do the add on for Pico (can't speak to the others).  On the Pico site they advertise the Max Pass but they are basically saying buy the full Max Pass vs. a Pico Pass.  I could be wrong (ask my spouse I am wrong all the time) but I checked the Max Pass site and a Pico pass is not a "qualifying pass" for the add on.  That being said I agree if you have a blackout pass at K it is not unreasonable for an add on to be an option.  

https://www.themaxpass.com/faqs/?faq-link=5


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Alyeska Season Pass
*Alyeska Midweek Pass*
Big Sky Gold Pass
*Big Sky Silver Pass*
*Big Sky Bronze Pass*
*Big Sky Madison Pass*
Blue Mountain Super Pass
*Blue Mountain 6*7*
Boreal Mountain All Access Pass
Boreal Mountain/Soda Springs Combo Pass
Boreal Mountain/Woodward Tahoe All Access Pass
BOYNE Gold Pass
*BOYNE Silver Pass*
Brighton/Solitude Big Cottonwood Pass
Brighton Unlimited Pass
*Brighton Mid-Week Pass*
Buck Hill Season Pass
Copper Mountain Secret Pass
Crested Butte Peak Pass Plus
Crested Butte Peak Pass
Crystal Mountain Anytime Pass
*Crystal Mountain Off-Peak Pass*
Cypress Mountain G8 Pass
Eldora Adult Full Pass
Killington Unlimited Pass
Lee Canyon Resort All Access Pass
Mont Tremblant Unlimited Season Pass
*Mont Tremblant Sublime Pass*
*Mont Tremblant Hookie Pass*
Mount Sunapee, Okemo, Crested Butte Ultra Pass
Mount Sunapee, Okemo Peak Pass
*Mount Sunapee, Okemo Value Pass*
*Mount Sunapee, Okemo Millennial Pass*
*Mount Sunapee, Okemo Midweek Pass*
Mountain Creek All Access Season Pass
Mountain High Anyday Season Pass
Mountain Creek All Access Season Pass
*Mountain Creek Mid-Week Plus Season Pass*
Mt Bachelor Full Winter Pass
New England Gold Plus Pass
New England Gold Pass
*New England Silver Pass*
*New England Bronze Pass*
*New England College Pass*
*Okemo Sunday Plus Pass*
Rocky Mountain Super Pass Plus
Rocky Mountain Super Pass
Route 40 Pass
Snowshoe Primo Pass
Snowshoe Unlimited Pass
Solitude Season Pass
*Solitude Midweek Pass*
Steamboat Ultimate Pass
Steamboat Season Pass
*Steamboat 15 Pass*
*Steamboat 8 Pass*
Stratton Summit Pass
*Stratton Spirit Pass*
*Stratton Value Pass*
*Sugarloaf Maine Student Pass*
*Sunday River & Sugarloaf Maine Student Pass*
*Sunday River Maine Student Pass*
The Summit at Snoqualmie Gold Pass
Wachusett Gold Season Pass
*Wachusett Weekender Season Pass*
Winter Park Season Pass


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 18, 2016)

CNL doesn't own Sunapee,the state does and leases it out to CNL which has the Muellers operate it I believe.


----------



## yeggous (Aug 18, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> CNL doesn't own Sunapee,the state does and leases it out to CNL which has the Muellers operate it I believe.



Yes, this.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Aug 19, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Alyeska Season Pass
> *Alyeska Midweek Pass*
> Big Sky Gold Pass
> *Big Sky Silver Pass*
> ...



From this list, I see your problem.  It is not Killington, it is their owner/operator as all their resorts are the same with this.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 19, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I fully understand the shared ownership group concept.


Surprised Deer Valley isn't included since Solitude is owned by them & is included.


----------



## machski (Aug 19, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Surprised Deer Valley isn't included since Solitude is owned by them & is included.



I think it is included only because they co-pass big cottonwood with Brighton.  Deer Valley is probably left off as they likely market and position it different than Solitude.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> What pisses me off is that at Killington you can only get the MAX Pass add on if you purchase their unlimited pass. Blackout & midweek passes are not eligible. Other resorts offer the add on for all their passes including blackout & midweek pass holders (the Boyne New Englander passes for example or Mountain Creek midweek pass). You can get the add on if you purchase a unlimited Pico pass. Unlimited Pico passes are less expensive than a Killington midweek pass. Doesn't make any sense to me. It's not like I could use the MAX pass to ski Killington on weekends or blackout days since the MAX pass can't be used at the area the add on is attached to.




What you have been waiting for, Maxx Pass update:

M.A.X. Pass - Better Than Ever
With five days each at a total of 32 North American resorts, the value of M.A.X. Pass keeps growing. Even better, M.A.X. Pass Add-on is now available with Killington Midweek, Blackout, 4.0 College and Unlimited Season Passes.


I'm going to seriously consider this now.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 25, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> What you have been waiting for, Maxx Pass update:
> 
> M.A.X. Pass - Better Than Ever
> With five days each at a total of 32 North American resorts, the value of M.A.X. Pass keeps growing. Even better, M.A.X. Pass Add-on is now available with Killington Midweek, Blackout, 4.0 College and Unlimited Season Passes.
> ...


Sold

Might even see me at the Loaf this year.


----------



## rocojerry (Sep 25, 2016)

If I thought I'd get 15+ days in this year, i'd do it!  definitely the first pass in a while that I've considered.....  few more years of on the cheap until I pull the trigger I think....


----------



## ss20 (Sep 25, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Might even see me at the Loaf this year.



Hmmm...never heard Killington referred to as "the Loaf" before. ;-)


----------



## Edd (Sep 26, 2016)

A friend and I are trying to talk a couple of other friends into buying this. I want it but I'd like to have others ski ski with.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Hmmm...never heard Killington referred to as "the Loaf" before. ;-)


It's almost as good as the old ASC "All For One Pass" albeit a bit more expensive. Yes I hit up all 6 areas the "All For One Pass" was good for when I had it, even the Loaf. I've never skied at Loon or Sunapee so might give them a shot this year.


----------



## Jcb890 (Sep 26, 2016)

Debating getting this for the wife and I with 2 caveats:

1 - We don't have a viable season pass to use it with.  We'll get Wachusett Bronze Passes, but only the Weekend or Gold works and neither are worth the extra cash.
2 - If we go to Colorado it may be worth it to use 5 days at Copper/Steamboat/Winter Park and then try and use another ~10 between Killington, Stratton, Sugarloaf, Sunday River, etc.

I reached out to Wachusett and asked if I could pay *MORE* for our Bronze Passes so that we could hit the min. price for the season pass to make it a M.A.X. Pass Add-On... their response-time so far has been abysmal.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Debating getting this for the wife and I with 2 caveats:
> 
> 1 - We don't have a viable season pass to use it with.  We'll get Wachusett Bronze Passes, but only the Weekend or Gold works and neither are worth the extra cash.
> 2 - If we go to Colorado it may be worth it to use 5 days at Copper/Steamboat/Winter Park and then try and use another ~10 between Killington, Stratton, Sugarloaf, Sunday River, etc.
> ...


Still might be worth getting an upgraded Wachusett pass since a MAX Pass add on $350 less than buying just a MAX Pass.


----------



## Jcb890 (Sep 26, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Still might be worth getting an upgraded Wachusett pass since a MAX Pass add on $350 less than buying just a MAX Pass.



Technically, yes, I suppose so.  However, still doesn't seem at all worth it.

M.A.X. Pass alone - $650
M.A.X. Pass Add-On - $299

Wachusett Bronze Pass - $279
Wachusett Gold Pass - $569
Wachusett Bronze + MAX - $928
Wachusett Gold + Add-On - $868

Seems like about a $60 difference.  I am asking Wachusett if it is possible to pay $300 for the Bronze Pass, since that appears to be the cut-off for the Add-On.  The problem we have is that with the Wachusett Gold pass, we'd only use it 1-2 more times than the Bronze because it only adds Weekends and no-blackouts, which are days we wouldn't be at Wachusett anyways.  Weekends are so packed there, it isn't worth going.  On the weekends, we day-trip up North.  We use the Wachusett Pass during the week to get some turns in after work.


----------



## xlr8r (Oct 11, 2016)

Resorts of the Canadian Rockies just joined so now its up to 38 mountains including Mont Saint Anne and Stoneham in the east.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 11, 2016)

xlr8r said:


> Resorts of the Canadian Rockies just joined so now its up to 38 mountains including Mont Saint Anne and Stoneham in the east.


Just keeps getting better.

Fernie Mountain Resort, Kicking Horse Mountain Resort, Kimberley Alpine Resort, Nakiska Mountain Resort, Mont Saint Anne, Stoneham


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 11, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Just keeps getting better.
> 
> Fernie Mountain Resort, Kicking Horse Mountain Resort, Kimberley Alpine Resort, Nakiska Mountain Resort, Mont Saint Anne, Stoneham



The selection is outstanding and literally impossible to use all tickets up in a season.  I won't even hit 1/2 the areas on it (or for that matter use 1/2 the available tickets )and I've got what I consider to be a big time season planned both east and west.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Oct 11, 2016)

From a New England Perspective alone it is looking really good - Killington, Pico, Stratton, Okemo, Sunapee, Loon and Sunday River are all fairly easy to get to.  Then add a weekend at Sugarloaf, throw in a day at Wachusetts for shits and grins and a weekend at Tremblant.  That can get you 40 days alone.  Skip the last mentioned and take a trip out west and it becomes even sweeter.

Dang!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 11, 2016)

Yep. This product rules. Proud supporter since day 1. Now buy jay peak!


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 11, 2016)

I broke down and got a Wachusett Pass with the M.A.X. Pass Add-On.  Now... where to go?!  Copper/Steamboat/Winter Park?  Kicking Horse/Fernie?



Wachusett pass prices go up today, but if you're part of a club you have until November 16th.  If anyone wants to join my group, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 12, 2016)

Mt St Anne was added yesterday.  I will be there at least once this year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Vortex said:


> Mt St Anne was added yesterday.  I will be there at least once this year.


Though smaller Stoneham is a fun place to ski. It's not that far from St. Anne. I would recommend trying it while you're in the area. Like St. Anne they also offer night skiing.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 12, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Though smaller Stoneham is a fun place to ski. It's not that far from St. Anne. I would recommend trying it while you're in the area. Like St. Anne they also offer night skiing.




Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Edd (Oct 12, 2016)

Looks like the price is $699 now. I thought today was the deadline for some reason but I guess not.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 12, 2016)

Edd said:


> Looks like the price is $699 now. I thought today was the deadline for some reason but I guess not.



I made sure to email and ask confirmation on that yesterday, they told me last night at midnight it went up.  I think I purchased mine @ 11:45 PM - always down to the last minute.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 12, 2016)

Edd said:


> Looks like the price is $699 now. I thought today was the deadline for some reason but I guess not.




$299 for the add to my Boyne pass until 10-15 I thought.   already did it.

 I bought the full price one for my wife in April, I though it was $649 could have been $699.  $50 down payment and then the balance was billed last month.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 12, 2016)

Vortex said:


> $299 for the add to my Boyne pass until 10-15.
> 
> I bought the full price one for my wife in April, I though it was $649 could have been $699.  $50 down payment and then the balance was billed last month.



Full price is $699 now after it went up $50 from the original $649 after 11:59 PM last night.  The Add-On has also gone up $50, from $299 to $349 now.


----------



## Jully (Oct 12, 2016)

Vortex said:


> $299 for the add to my Boyne pass until 10-15 I thought.   already did it.
> 
> I bought the full price one for my wife in April, I though it was $649 could have been $699.  $50 down payment and then the balance was billed last month.



Was that the cheapest add on price? It originally started at $599 for the full pass I think.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Vortex said:


> $299 for the add to my Boyne pass until 10-15 I thought.   already did it.
> 
> I bought the full price one for my wife in April, I though it was $649 could have been $699.  $50 down payment and then the balance was billed last month.


I believe the original price was $599 up till sometime in May.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Jully said:


> Was that the cheapest add on price? It originally started at $599 for the full pass I think.


The add on was always $299 up until today. It's price didn't go up in May like the full pass price did.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Though smaller Stoneham is a fun place to ski. It's not that far from St. Anne. I would recommend trying it while you're in the area. Like St. Anne they also offer night skiing.





Vortex said:


> Thanks for the tip.


If you stay in QC they're both about the same drive time. MSA is east (est) of QC & Stoneham is north (nord) of QC. All highway either way.


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 12, 2016)

Back in April,  it was $589 I believe. 

Hope they keep adding resorts!

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vortex (Oct 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I believe the original price was $599 up till sometime in May.



I think you are right, it went down $100 from last year and was enough to buy one for my wife. I bought the add on to Boyne pass.

Used it to Book a trip to Steamboat last night.


----------



## Edd (Oct 13, 2016)

It would be a no-brainer for me to buy this as an add-on to the Peaks pass if that were to ever happen. I couldn't convince my ski friends to pull the trigger on the standalone Max pass. Next season I'll consider going it alone, especially if I could get it for $599.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Yep. This product rules. Proud supporter since day 1. Now buy jay peak!


I've wanted this product since it first came out also. It only started being eligible as an add on to my pass two weeks ago. I hope my complaining on this site & others had something to do with making that happen. As a stand alone pass it wasn't worth it to me.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I've wanted this product since it first came out also. It only started being eligible as an add on to my pass two weeks ago. I hope my complaining on this site & others had something to do with making that happen. As a stand alone pass it wasn't worth it to me.



I did my fair share of complaining to both Wachusett and MAX Pass, they could not have cared less about my questioning and suggestions.  It felt dirty to buy a full "Gold" pass to Wachusett where we'd get maybe an extra day or 2 versus the "Bronze" pass which is $300 cheaper.  In the end, I had to cave and pay more for the Wachusett pass in order to get the better deal on the MAX Pass.

Still, its a good deal overall I guess.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I did my fair share of complaining to both Wachusett and MAX Pass, they could not have cared less about my questioning and suggestions.  It felt dirty to buy a full "Gold" pass to Wachusett where we'd get maybe an extra day or 2 versus the "Bronze" pass which is $300 cheaper.  In the end, I had to cave and pay more for the Wachusett pass in order to get the better deal on the MAX Pass.
> 
> Still, its a good deal overall I guess.


Well I guess you had no choice after missing out on the Ski VT. Passes.


----------



## songfta (Oct 13, 2016)

machski said:


> I think it is included only because they co-pass big cottonwood with Brighton.  Deer Valley is probably left off as they likely market and position it different than Solitude.



Exactly. DV's ownership of Solitude hasn't changed the latter's approach to being a locals area. While the "under the hood" aspect of the resort is all new, the consumer product is still more mom-and-pop.

DV, on the other hand, has strict limits to the number of tickets sold each day, markets itself as an exclusive "platinum card" property, so the idea of a consortium pass isn't something they need or want. Yes, DV participates in the Ski Utah "Yeti Pass" program and the U.S. Ski Team's Gold Pass, but those are the two exceptions to their in-house season pass.


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I did my fair share of complaining to both Wachusett and MAX Pass, they could not have cared less about my questioning and suggestions.  It felt dirty to buy a full "Gold" pass to Wachusett where we'd get maybe an extra day or 2 versus the "Bronze" pass which is $300 cheaper.  In the end, I had to cave and pay more for the Wachusett pass in order to get the better deal on the MAX Pass.
> 
> Still, its a good deal overall I guess.



It sucks that the silver is not eligible for the Max Add-on. Still not as good a deal, but better than the Gold by far. 

My main issue with the Max pass is the majority of their east coast offerings are slammed on the weekend. Stratton, Wachusett, Loon, Sunapee, nevermind the terrain, if I'm not skiing midweek then there are better options.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Well I guess you had no choice after missing out on the Ski VT. Passes.



I'm not sure if that's sarcasm or not, but we were always debating the M.A.X. Pass.  It happened to work out that we missed the Ski VT Passes though because we'll have more than enough passes to use in New England with the M.A.X. Pass.  No Stowe this year is a bit disappointing though.



Jully said:


> It sucks that the silver is not eligible for the Max Add-on. Still not as good a deal, but better than the Gold by far.
> 
> My main issue with the Max pass is the majority of their east coast offerings are slammed on the weekend. Stratton, Wachusett, Loon, Sunapee, nevermind the terrain, if I'm not skiing midweek then there are better options.



If not for the M.A.X. Pass, we would have done Bronze which is perfect for us.  I won't go to Wachusett on weekends.  The lines are insane and it is just too crowded for a smaller mountain.  On a Sunday night?  Sure!  We will mostly go after work at night 1-2 nights per week, normally from 7 or 8 until 10.  By that time all of the school ski trips are gone and you can just get right back on the lift when at the bottom normally.

Our non-MA riding is relegated to weekends and most of the time the crowds don't bother me too much... I guess maybe we are just used to it since the only time we go and ride up in VT/NH/ME is on Saturdays/Sundays.

What I didn't understand (and my main gripe to the M.A.X. Pass people) is that the pricing is a bit all over the map.  I believe the cheapest Add-On qualifying pass was the Beaver Creek, NJ pass which is/was only $349.  If that one qualifies at $349, why wouldn't the Wachusett Silver qualify at $339 or $349?  Kind of aggravating.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> What I didn't understand (and my main gripe to the M.A.X. Pass people) is that the pricing is a bit all over the map.  I believe the cheapest Add-On qualifying pass was the Beaver Creek, NJ pass which is/was only $349.  If that one qualifies at $349, why wouldn't the Wachusett Silver qualify at $339 or $349?  Kind of aggravating.


The Mountain Creek mid week plus pass qualifies & is only $319.99.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> The Mountain Creek mid week plus pass qualifies & is only $319.99.



I knew there was one under the $349 mark also.  Aggravating either way.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> No Stowe this year is a bit disappointing though.


If you join a ski club you can still ski Stowe for a reasonable price ($46). They have 3 ski club appreciation days every month Dec - April. Many of them on weekends.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I've wanted this product since it first came out also. It only started being eligible as an add on to my pass two weeks ago. I hope my complaining on this site & others had something to do with making that happen. As a stand alone pass it wasn't worth it to me.


$
Thank Vail.  They got the ball rolling with Epic Pass.  

We bought the stand alone product.  The addition of Solitude grabbed us as we knew we would be traveling between Utah and Colorado a lot more when it came out. (and it was $599.00 last March when I bought). We are weekend warriors here in the east so the selection at the time was suitable. It's only gotten better (both  east and west) too.  The winter season is just not that long when it comes down to planning.  With 2 trips west and 7 + weekends in NE (excluding Holidays and Holiday weekends when I wont go up there) won't even use up my allotment of tickets.  Did we pay too much? I think the break down was about $23/day when we added up the plans.  

It will be interesting to see if any products come out in competition with them in the future.  Mountain Collective would be an interesting one if they got more into the eastern market.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> If you join a ski club you can still ski Stowe for a reasonable price ($46). They have 3 ski club appreciation days every month Dec - April. Many of them on weekends.



I know.  But, it seems like a waste of the membership fee if it'll basically only get used for a trip or 2 to Stowe.  With the M.A.X. Pass, we'll have plenty of passes to use in New England this season.  Hopefully we'll be able to use it enough to get our daily ticket price down to ~$30/day.


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I know.  But, it seems like a waste of the membership fee if it'll basically only get used for a trip or 2 to Stowe.  With the M.A.X. Pass, we'll have plenty of passes to use in New England this season.  Hopefully we'll be able to use it enough to get our daily ticket price down to ~$30/day.



That is smart. It is very easy to load up on too many deals and get left with a bunch if things don't work out! What so great about the max pass is that you virtually cannot run out. If you really want Stowe though, you just have to figure out what else you need that a ski club membership offers. There's tons of other VT (and NH for that matter) ski club appreciation days at non-max pass resorts, but it all depends on how much you're able to get out there.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 13, 2016)

Jully said:


> That is smart. It is very easy to load up on too many deals and get left with a bunch if things don't work out! What so great about the max pass is that you virtually cannot run out. If you really want Stowe though, you just have to figure out what else you need that a ski club membership offers. There's tons of other VT (and NH for that matter) ski club appreciation days at non-max pass resorts, but it all depends on how much you're able to get out there.



Oh yeah, definitely.  Last year we bought a club membership and didn't use it once all season due to other deals and crappy weather.  I also bought us both a VT Ski 3 Pass and we both only used 2/3.  With being "Weekend Warriors", we're thinking the M.A.X. Pass will give us plenty of opportunity in VT/NH/ME that we'll have a tough enough time using up enough tickets to get the daily cost down where we want it.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 13, 2016)

4aprice said:


> $
> Thank Vail.  They got the ball rolling with Epic Pass.
> 
> We bought the stand alone product.  The addition of Solitude grabbed us as we knew we would be traveling between Utah and Colorado a lot more when it came out. (and it was $599.00 last March when I bought). We are weekend warriors here in the east so the selection at the time was suitable. It's only gotten better (both  east and west) too.  The winter season is just not that long when it comes down to planning.  With 2 trips west and 7 + weekends in NE (excluding Holidays and Holiday weekends when I wont go up there) won't even use up my allotment of tickets.  Did we pay too much? I think the break down was about $23/day when we added up the plans.
> ...



you didnt pay too much. you got the smartest pass available for an eastern skier without a home mountain and who has intentions to get out west at least once.

mountain collective is not a great deal. the resorts are second to none. but 2 days at each place, and none of the places are geographically proximate, results in a lot of money out of pocket. i did it three seasons ago and hit jacson, alta/snowbird, and squaw/alpine. two seasons ago i did epic local for a 15 day colorado jaunt. last year max. this year max. i see myself buying this pass for the indefinite future. it suits my needs better than anything else. peaks is a joke and aside from the wildcat faithful, i dont see the appeal. hunter and mt snow? mmmkay no thanks.

edited to add - yes you could combine mammoth with squaw/alpine, and jackson with alta snowbird, but then you're talking about rental cars, 4wd rental cars for mountain roads. $$$$


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 14, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> you didnt pay too much. you got the smartest pass available for an eastern skier without a home mountain and who has intentions to get out west at least once.
> 
> mountain collective is not a great deal. the resorts are second to none. but 2 days at each place, and none of the places are geographically proximate, results in a lot of money out of pocket. i did it three seasons ago and hit jacson, alta/snowbird, and squaw/alpine. two seasons ago i did epic local for a 15 day colorado jaunt. last year max. this year max. i see myself buying this pass for the indefinite future. it suits my needs better than anything else. peaks is a joke and aside from the wildcat faithful, i dont see the appeal. hunter and mt snow? mmmkay no thanks.
> 
> edited to add - yes you could combine mammoth with squaw/alpine, and jackson with alta snowbird, but then you're talking about rental cars, 4wd rental cars for mountain roads. $$$$



I actually like the peaks one as I don't live far from The Crotch so I can ski that for a few hours when I have something going on and get some night skiing in as well and then on days when I can get away I can hit Wildcat. Then a day or 2 at Attitrash and Mt Blow to mix it up. The MAX doesn't give me the local home mtn that I need to get in 10-15 days. Also no plans to ski out west the next few years. Different choices for different people and life styles.


----------



## Jully (Oct 14, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I actually like the peaks one as I don't live far from The Crotch so I can ski that for a few hours when I have something going on and get some night skiing in as well and then on days when I can get away I can hit Wildcat. Then a day or 2 at Attitrash and Mt Blow to mix it up. The MAX doesn't give me the local home mtn that I need to get in 10-15 days. Also no plans to ski out west the next few years.



This.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 14, 2016)

I jumped on this too. Looking forward to using it as much as possible this year.

Need to figure out a Western trip.

Kicking Horse is tempting.

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I actually like the peaks one as I don't live far from The Crotch so I can ski that for a few hours when I have something going on and get some night skiing in as well and then on days when I can get away I can hit Wildcat. Then a day or 2 at Attitrash and Mt Blow to mix it up. The MAX doesn't give me the local home mtn that I need to get in 10-15 days. Also no plans to ski out west the next few years. Different choices for different people and life styles.



Same boat here.  The only option on the Maxx pass that is at a distance I would want to do regularly for day trips is Loon and Loon isn't a mountain I'm all that into because of the crowds.  Everything else is 2.5 hours plus.  I'm 1:15 to Crotched, 1:40 to Attitash and 2:00 to Wildcat.

If the White Mountain Super pass was the same price as Peaks, I'd potentially consider it. That's really the only other multi mountain New England pass I'd consider as a NH resident who primarily day trips.


----------



## Jully (Oct 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> If the White Mountain Super pass was the same price as Peaks, I'd potentially consider it. That's really the only other multi mountain New England pass I'd consider as a NH resident who primarily day trips.



I'm really hoping that the Super pass changes their pricing structure next year. I was looking at pass options while bored at work yesterday and the super pass has some truly fantastic options, just not worth it at its current price. Coming from MA, Wildcat is a tad far to get to compared to the superpass offering of Cannon instead, which is almost a full hour closer. If it was even with $100 of peaks, I would seriously consider it.

The only downside is that wildcat offers a slightly longer season and crotched has night skiing that is more accessible for me and also superior IMO.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Same boat here.  The only option on the Maxx pass that is at a distance I would want to do regularly for day trips is Loon and Loon isn't a mountain I'm all that into because of the crowds.  Everything else is 2.5 hours plus.  I'm 1:15 to Crotched, 1:40 to Attitash and 2:00 to Wildcat.
> 
> If the White Mountain Super pass was the same price as Peaks, I'd potentially consider it. That's really the only other multi mountain New England pass I'd consider as a NH resident who primarily day trips.



FWIW Sunapee is also on the Maxx but likely is even a less attractive option than Loon for you...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2016)

Forgot about Sunapee.   If either Cannon or Wildcat was on the MAXX, I'd do the $299 add on in a heartbeat. I just don't see that happening anytime soon


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Forgot about Sunapee.   If either Cannon or Wildcat was on the MAXX, I'd do the $299 add on in a heartbeat. I just don't see that happening anytime soon



Being that Cannon is state owned and managed and Wildcat is part of Peak - I would agree, do not see that happening.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Getting the MAX add on to my midweek Killington/Pico pass was a no brainer for me. Just doing 5 days at Okemo & Stratton brings the daily cost of the add on down to $30. Skiing those places also knocks about an hour off either my drive up or back from VT. which is an added bonus. I can also day trip to Mountain Creek during the week on those weeks I don't drive to VT. for several days (shouldn't be bad during the week). I usually try to go to VT. every other week for a few days. Having Sugarloaf as an option to go to for some spring skiing is also something I'll likely take advantage of. Haven't been there  since the old ASC "All For One" days when it was part of my Killington pass. I could also hit Sunday River on my way up or back or mix it in with a trip to Loon which I've never skied. Sunapee (also never skied) is daytripable(is that a word) from our place in VT. I'm not planning a trip out west but would consider it if New England gets washed out early which happens & I've done before last minute. I'll certainly get my monies worth out of the Max add on in any event.


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2016)

Sounds like you have a good plan for this season.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Getting the MAX add on to my midweek Killington/Pico pass was a no brainer for me. Just doing 5 days at Okemo & Stratton brings the daily cost of the add on down to $30. Skiing those places also knocks about an hour off either my drive up or back from VT. which is an added bonus. I can also day trip to Mountain Creek during the week on those weeks I don't drive to VT. for several days (shouldn't be bad during the week). I usually try to go to VT. every other week for a few days. Having Sugarloaf as an option to go to for some spring skiing is also something I'll likely take advantage of. Haven't been there  since the old ASC "All For One" days when it was part of my Killington pass. I could also hit Sunday River on my way up or back or mix it in with a trip to Loon which I've never skied. Sunapee (also never skied) is daytripable(is that a word) from our place in VT. I'm not planning a trip out west but would consider it if New England gets washed out early which happens & I've done before last minute. I'll certainly get my monies worth out of the Max add on in any event.



Go out west, its worth it.  No the eastern selections are fine and it does sound like you have your self a good plan.  I'm telling you when comes to planning these things out from a New York area peep, I'm surprised at how little time there is to use up these tickets. Wife and I are still working by necessity. We are "Weekend Warriors" on the east coast.  Early season is a bad time for me as far a work, we are not going up north during the holiday periods of Christmas, MLK and Presidents day week, that's what the Camelback Pass is for.  That and along with the the Mountain Creek MAX Pass 5 times which should allow me to get 2 weekday afternoons/ week from January through March.  2 trips to the Rockies to see the boy, and use my Colorado and Utah tickets, leaves about 7 weekends to travel and with 7 areas to visit it works out quite nicely to be about a weekend at each area. We will do Stratton, Okemo, Killington, Pico, Sunapee, Loon and get as far north as my buddy's place up at Sunday River.  Should have some interesting options still left for the last 3 weeks of the season between April 1 and about April 20th after we get back from out west, to finish it off right. 
West will include WP and Copper, Solitude and Brighton in Utah and a first time trip to Steamboat which I'm very excited about. Wouldn't mind getting to Crested Butte either but it probably won't happen.  I'm still kinda surprised that its all paid for already.  I'm probably not the model customer.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Believe me I've been west enough times to know what it's all about. Still love me some eastern skiing. Even with free tickets it's still an expensive trip for me, here it's not. Like I said if conditions warrant I'll consider it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Stevens Pass added, now 39 areas.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 19, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Stevens Pass added, now 39 areas.



awesome my washington trip just got a little more interesting


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 21, 2016)

Just cleared two weeks off of work end of feb beginning of March

Winter park copper and eldora 2/19-27, big sky 2/28-3/5

BRING IT


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 21, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Just cleared two weeks off of work end of feb beginning of March
> 
> Winter park copper and eldora 2/19-27, big sky 2/28-3/5
> 
> BRING IT



That sounds awesome!

The wife and I are debating a trip in mid/late January to Copper with a possible day-trip to Winter Park, Steamboat or Eldora.

We were also debating going to BC instead and splitting time between Kicking Horse and Fernie.

Housing prices in CO and MT appear to be pretty close, but BC is cheaper.  Flights to Denver and Calgary are both similar while Bozeman, MT is higher priced.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 21, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Just cleared two weeks off of work end of feb beginning of March
> 
> Winter park copper and eldora 2/19-27, big sky 2/28-3/5
> 
> BRING IT



We just pulled the trigger on trip #1 this week with a nice airfare out of Newark (surprise, surprise).  Hitting Winter Park and Cooper that one.  Now shopping for the March trip.  Going to drive Den - SLC via Steamboat and maybe more, for that one.  The selection of flights to Denver is much more then to Salt Lake City where we usually fly.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## mccleaks (Jan 12, 2017)

Reviving this thread for some advice. I bought a MAX Pass this year. I'll get some solid use out of it here in the NE, but I'm looking into planning an away game due to current weather conditions. The only mountain on the pass outside of the Northeast that I have been to before is Big Sky. I love Big Sky (and Bridger), but I think I'd rather try somewhere new. Any recommendations on who has been getting the best snow? Which mountains are must sees? Easiest/cheapest travel from Boston? Places with cheap accommodations vs being stuck in a yuppie ski town where everything is over priced?

Obviously there are a ton of options and this is mostly a personal preference thing, but tips to keep travel and lodging costs down are definitely appreciated. Worst case I'll drive to Canada and hit Tremblant or Sainte-Anne for a few days, but last time I was up there I saw -30 on the thermometer which isn't too fun to ski in.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 12, 2017)

mccleaks said:


> Reviving this thread for some advice. I bought a MAX Pass this year. I'll get some solid use out of it here in the NE, but I'm looking into planning an away game due to current weather conditions. The only mountain on the pass outside of the Northeast that I have been to before is Big Sky. I love Big Sky (and Bridger), but I think I'd rather try somewhere new. Any recommendations on who has been getting the best snow? Which mountains are must sees? Easiest/cheapest travel from Boston? Places with cheap accommodations vs being stuck in a yuppie ski town where everything is over priced?
> 
> Obviously there are a ton of options and this is mostly a personal preference thing, but tips to keep travel and lodging costs down are definitely appreciated. Worst case I'll drive to Canada and hit Tremblant or Sainte-Anne for a few days, but last time I was up there I saw -30 on the thermometer which isn't too fun to ski in.



Not sure about Boston but down here out of NY its a lot cheaper and there are a lot more flights to Denver then there are to say Salt Lake.  Hard to go wrong in Colorado with 5 Max Pass options.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 12, 2017)

We're heading out to Colorado Friday night, riding 4 days at Copper.  We might check out Winter Park or Steamboat on one of the days instead, but the current plan is Copper since we're staying in Frisco.

I have never ridden anywhere outside of New England, so I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 12, 2017)

You really can't go wrong out west right now.

Cheapest flights would be Denver or Seattle. Copper and winter park are great and not far from Denver, but can be crowded on weekends

The Seattle resorts have basically no lodging so you stay in town and lodging can be cheap.

Same for Brighton/solitude, no lodging so you stay in SLC on the cheap. SLC also has ski buses to the mountains.

The interior BC option is good too, at kicking horse, fly to Calgary and drive 3 hours


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 12, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> We're heading out to Colorado Friday night, riding 4 days at Copper.  We might check out Winter Park or Steamboat on one of the days instead, but the current plan is Copper since we're staying in Frisco.
> 
> I have never ridden anywhere outside of New England, so I'm pretty pumped.



Great timing !! Enjoy !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 12, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> We're heading out to Colorado Friday night, riding 4 days at Copper.  We might check out Winter Park or Steamboat on one of the days instead, but the current plan is Copper since we're staying in Frisco.
> 
> I have never ridden anywhere outside of New England, so I'm pretty pumped.



I'm not sure you want to spend much time driving if the weather they are having continues.  My son got stuck on the other side of Berthoud Pass and cost me a hotel room this past week.  Believe me there is more then enough at Copper to keep you entertained.  Driving can be an adventure out there.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 12, 2017)

Don't snooze on winter park. Epic steeps and trees in the mj side. Road to wp can be gritty in snow tho


----------



## dlague (Jan 12, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> We're heading out to Colorado Friday night, riding 4 days at Copper.  We might check out Winter Park or Steamboat on one of the days instead, but the current plan is Copper since we're staying in Frisco.
> 
> I have never ridden anywhere outside of New England, so I'm pretty pumped.



While you are there check out West Tavern!  In Silverthorne, Mint Steakhouse where you cook your food and in Dillon - Pug Ryans.  That tri-town area is surrounded by skiing (Vail, Beaver, Breck Key, Cooper, Copper AB and LL) and a great area to put your feet up!

And yes great timing!


----------



## Whitey (Jan 12, 2017)

I posted about my Max Pass plans in this thread.   May give you some ideas from what I am doing and what some others responded:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...ger-Colorado-ski-trip-in-Feb?highlight=whitey


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 12, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> Great timing !! Enjoy !
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Thanks!  Hoping we'll get some fresh snow too while we're out there, but it seems like conditions should be pretty good (we hope!).



4aprice said:


> I'm not sure you want to spend much time driving if the weather they are having continues.  My son got stuck on the other side of Berthoud Pass and cost me a hotel room this past week.  Believe me there is more then enough at Copper to keep you entertained.  Driving can be an adventure out there.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I don't know if we'll wind up driving, but its been something I have been thinking about.  Steamboat is pretty far while Winter Park is closer to Frisco and Denver.  We'll see, but I wouldn't be surprised if we just ride the 4 days at Copper.



KustyTheKlown said:


> Don't snooze on winter park. Epic steeps and trees in the mj side. Road to wp can be gritty in snow tho


We shall see.  We're renting a Jeep Compass, but I don't think its going to be anything amazing in the snow.  That said, I don't know if there will be any big dumps while we're out there, so roads might be OK from a weather standpoint.



dlague said:


> While you are there check out West Tavern!  In Silverthorne, Mint Steakhouse where you cook your food and in Dillon - Pug Ryans.  That tri-town area is surrounded by skiing (Vail, Beaver, Breck Key, Cooper, Copper AB and LL) and a great area to put your feet up!
> 
> And yes great timing!


I sent you a PM also to see if you'd be around for some laps possibly.  Let me know if you're around at all and interested.

Is West Tavern in Frisco?  Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## mccleaks (Jan 12, 2017)

Whitey said:


> I posted about my Max Pass plans in this thread.   May give you some ideas from what I am doing and what some others responded:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...ger-Colorado-ski-trip-in-Feb?highlight=whitey


Thanks! Just read that whole thread. I've spent a couple of weeks in CO in the past, just never at any of the mountains on the MAX pass (Breck, Vail, A-Basin). Lot of good info and recommendations in that thread on the different mountains. I may be leaning towards CO now if I'm able to make a trip happen. 
Definitely take everyone's advise on hydrating. I have a camel back that I very rarely wear here in the east, but at altitude I drink at least a full bladder a day. Also, the rental car place is going to try to rent you a speed pass when you pick up your car. Last time I was there they refused to tell us if we would hit tolls between the airport and Vail, just threatened that if we went through a toll without the speed pass they would bill us for the toll and some ridiculous fee. We risked it and there were no tolls, but this might be something you want to look into before you go. Wrap your speed pass in tinfoil and pack it in a checked bag if you're going to need one. Hope you have a great trip. I'm sure your kids will love it. I'll never forget the first time my parents took me West.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 12, 2017)

mccleaks said:


> Thanks! Just read that whole thread. I've spent a couple of weeks in CO in the past, just never at any of the mountains on the MAX pass (Breck, Vail, A-Basin). Lot of good info and recommendations in that thread on the different mountains. I may be leaning towards CO now if I'm able to make a trip happen.
> Definitely take everyone's advise on hydrating. I have a camel back that I very rarely wear here in the east, but at altitude I drink at least a full bladder a day. Also, the rental car place is going to try to rent you a speed pass when you pick up your car. Last time I was there they refused to tell us if we would hit tolls between the airport and Vail, just threatened that if we went through a toll without the speed pass they would bill us for the toll and some ridiculous fee. We risked it and there were no tolls, but this might be something you want to look into before you go. Wrap your speed pass in tinfoil and pack it in a checked bag if you're going to need one. Hope you have a great trip. I'm sure your kids will love it. I'll never forget the first time my parents took me West.



Google Maps is telling me there are not any tolls from Denver International Airport to Frisco, CO either.  Anyone know if this is true?  Good heads up on the pass.  We have an EZ Pass for MA, but I'm guessing that wouldn't work.

I don't have a hydration pack like a Camelbak and I'm a bit worried about it.  I drink a lot of water here on the East Coast, but don't use a pack.  Generally I'll drink a bottle while getting ready in the AM, carry a bottle up on the lift and drink it within the first couple of runs, then go without for a bit and stop for lunch and have another bottle or 2, then bring out another bottle with me for after lunch.


----------



## dlague (Jan 12, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Thanks!  Hoping we'll get some fresh snow too while we're out there, but it seems like conditions should be pretty good (we hope!).
> 
> 
> I don't know if we'll wind up driving, but its been something I have been thinking about.  Steamboat is pretty far while Winter Park is closer to Frisco and Denver.  We'll see, but I wouldn't be surprised if we just ride the 4 days at Copper.
> ...



Snow is stopping after tonight until next Tuesday.  Supposed to be a nice weekend.

Yes West Tavern is in Frisco.  Good beer, good food.

I do not have a pass for Copper but if you want to try A Basin I have 2 for 1 deals.  We ski off the Epic Local Pass.

If skiing does not happen then we could meet else where for the fun of it.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 13, 2017)

dlague said:


> Snow is stopping after tonight until next Tuesday.  Supposed to be a nice weekend.
> 
> Yes West Tavern is in Frisco.  Good beer, good food.
> 
> ...



Don't know about this season but last year several gas stations down in the Denver metro had a 2 for 1 for Copper.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## NYDB (Jan 13, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Google Maps is telling me there are not any tolls from Denver International Airport to Frisco, CO either.  Anyone know if this is true?  Good heads up on the pass.  We have an EZ Pass for MA, but I'm guessing that wouldn't work.
> 
> I don't have a hydration pack like a Camelbak and I'm a bit worried about it.  I drink a lot of water here on the East Coast, but don't use a pack.  Generally I'll drink a bottle while getting ready in the AM, carry a bottle up on the lift and drink it within the first couple of runs, then go without for a bit and stop for lunch and have another bottle or 2, then bring out another bottle with me for after lunch.



Yes, there are no tolls on that stretch . Its the same stretch he was referring to, albeit shorter

+10 on the hydration.  I was out there for a MTB stage race last year and even in the summer you had to drink crazy amounts of h20


----------



## dlague (Jan 13, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Don't know about this season but last year several gas stations down in the Denver metro had a 2 for 1 for Copper.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Ya I have seen those.  But we have so many 2 for 1 deals that we will never use.  We are King Sooper fans because you do groceries there and if played right we get up to $1 off per gallon of gas at Loaf and Jug.

 BTW almost everyone that visits reacts to the name of this gas station/convenience store.







Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 13, 2017)

FWIW  I-70 has a toll lane, ie,  you use the lane, you pay the toll, but its only a certain high volume times.   

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Jan 13, 2017)

4aprice said:


> FWIW  I-70 has a toll lane, ie,  you use the lane, you pay the toll, but its only a certain high volume times.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


That lane has been closed most of the time.  I have seen it open once so far this season.  More than likely open this weekend due to the holiday.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 13, 2017)

Max Pass has been discussed as a possible option for next yr. 
If a destination XMas ski trip to see family (brother in Seattle, sister in NYC) came to fruition it would make getting one of these more attractive.

Day trips from home and 4 easy day trip mtns from a family place in VT would make it a decent play and give us some variety.

Adding another EC mtn or two would makes things quite compelling even if a Western trip didn't pan out.


----------



## 1Kathleen (Jan 17, 2017)

Took teen sons to Copper last February. never got bored, skied 5 days, they loved it. We considered WP as well but it was easier to to stay at Copper and not spend a ton of time in the car. The only day that was busy was Saturday, and it really wasn't that bad. just get away from the lifts at the bottom as there are plenty of lifts and trails to spread out the crowd.


----------



## gnardawg (Jan 25, 2017)

what was the price of The Max Pass last year if you bought it at the end of the season for this year?


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 25, 2017)

The MAX Pass was great at Copper Mountain.

We didn't have to redeem our passes or anything, just got scanned in the lift lines as we went.  We rode @ Copper from 1/15 - 1/18 and had an absolute blast!  Sunday and Monday were quite busy, we heard lots of complaints from locals about the "crowds".  However, on the trails, we didn't notice the crowds at all because the trails are all so wide, so numerous and there are just so many acres open.  In New England when it gets that busy, you're weaving in and out of people on the trails.  So, while the wait for the lift was 10-20 minutes a few times on Sunday and Monday, it really wasn't too bad.

Then on Tuesday and Wednesday the place was like a ghost town.  I was lapping the Super Bee lift on Wednesday and riding the 6-person chair myself most of the time.  Same with the American Eagle and American Flyer lifts - riding quads mostly myself Tuesday and Wednesday.  Timberline Express seemed busier on Tuesday and Wednesday actually.  My wife managed to ride all 4 days also, so I was impressed, but she was tired towards the end of the trip and the height of the mountains did affect her with her fear of heights - mind you, she doesn't have any issues at any mountains in New England.

Trail Report still to follow, lots of pictures to go through.  I plan to have a post up sometime this week.


----------



## Jully (Jan 25, 2017)

gnardawg said:


> what was the price of The Max Pass last year if you bought it at the end of the season for this year?



$549? Maybe $599.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 25, 2017)

Jully said:


> $549? Maybe $599.


Even without doing it as an add-on, if you have a trip planned to one of the MAX Pass locations and then will use it another 10-15 times at local mountains, it makes a ton of sense at that price.

15 uses at $600 is $40/day.  If you're going somewhere that's charging a $120+ window price and averaging $40 instead, you're doing pretty well!


----------



## Jully (Jan 25, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Even without doing it as an add-on, if you have a trip planned to one of the MAX Pass locations and then will use it another 10-15 times at local mountains, it makes a ton of sense at that price.
> 
> 15 uses at $600 is $40/day.  If you're going somewhere that's charging a $120+ window price and averaging $40 instead, you're doing pretty well!



The Max pass alone is not any more price wise than your NE season pass at a larger resort (really its actually cheaper in most cases). The only issue is making sure there are enough places to hit that you WANT to hit. If you're going out west, its pretty much a no brainer if you're interested in those places. If you're eastern only, you got to decide if the east coast offerings are worth it.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 25, 2017)

Jully said:


> The Max pass alone is not any more price wise than your NE season pass at a larger resort (really its actually cheaper in most cases). The only issue is making sure there are enough places to hit that you WANT to hit. If you're going out west, its pretty much a no brainer if you're interested in those places. If you're eastern only, you got to decide if the east coast offerings are worth it.


Agreed.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 25, 2017)

I've given real thought to a Max Pass for next yr because I think the variety would be a lot of fun and I have access to a ski house that would make hitting the VT mtns very easy.
I likely wouldn't be going out West but could still justify a Max just based on the 6-8 New England mtns that I would hit.
30 days at $600 is $20/day for East coast skiing at some high price point New England mtns which is pretty incredible.

However, it doesn't work so well for my situation as I will have my son in a seasonal mtn development program next yr. 
Max is not really an option in my case since you only get 5 days at each mtn.

Having kids means wanting a bit of familiarity and uncrowded lodges since with a younger son we do spend quite a bit of time in the lodge with him when not skiing....the tough part about the Max Pass is that all the mtns on the EC (save for maybe Pico) are very crowded on wknds.

I wish this pass was offered before I had kids!


----------



## gnardawg (Jan 25, 2017)

Cool thank you - I got one in October for $650 (I think) but will be buying asap in the spring when it's released for next year.


----------



## dlague (Jan 25, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> I've given real thought to a Max Pass for next yr because I think the variety would be a lot of fun and I have access to a ski house that would make hitting the VT mtns very easy.
> I likely wouldn't be going out West but could still justify a Max just based on the 6-8 New England mtns that I would hit.
> 30 days at $600 is $20/day for East coast skiing at some high price point New England mtns which is pretty incredible.
> 
> ...



Don't we all!  Kids do change the dynamics for sure.  However, we were deal hunters and the kids went where the deals were.   In our case, I wish we would have picked up season passes at Cannon when our kids were young.  It served as a good base for us the last couple years.  Even with the season pass, we managed to ski 21 different ski areas in the 2014-2015 season and 19 different ski areas in 2015-2016.  We skied 51 and 47 days per season respectively.

If I lived back east, I can see 7 East Coast places where I would definitely use all 5 days - Killington, Okemo, Pico, Loon, Sunapee, Stratton and Sunday River.  Stretch goals but not all 5 days would have been Sugarloaf, Tremblant, Stoneham, St Anne and possibly a day at WaWa.  So I think it is definitely a pretty solid deal.  Add a trip out west and that is bonus time - the possible resorts to choose from are no slouches either.


----------



## gnardawg (Jan 25, 2017)

This actually happens to my goal this year skiing wise. 



dlague said:


> If I lived back east, I can see 7 East Coast places where I would definitely use all 5 days - Killington, Okemo, Pico, Loon, Sunapee, Stratton and Sunday River. .


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 25, 2017)

I am loving my Max pass season already and the western portion hasn't even started yet.  

Our kids are older and so for me and my wife, we are weekend warriors here in the east and vacation out in the west. We planned a whole season around it.

 The Max Pass is great for us in many ways.  We knew we were going to be skiing in the Colorado, Utah region as our son is in CU (along with some other connections we have in Denver) and the family place in SLC.  We enjoy the BCC area so the Solitude/Brighton combo is great with us.   A little research and we found that the Rocky Mountain Super Pass lined up well with the Max Pass areas of Copper, Winter Park, Crested Butte and Steamboat so we had our son get that pass.  Going to get 2 each at Copper and Winter Park , next week then hit Steamboat for 2 on the drive from Denver to SLC in March, and 2 (TBD) on the way back.  

Here in the east, we got New Years weekend in New Hampshire (Sunapee/Loon) and last weekend at Okemo with a weekend at Stratton on deck this coming weekend.  Plans include a visit to see an old friend up at Sunday River, another weekend at Loon, going to try and get Pico too if the weather breaks.  Saving Killington for April as I hope to get to the at least the 3rd weekend before closing it down and even then won't use up all my options.  I think I got a good deal.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Jan 25, 2017)

4aprice said:


> I am loving my Max pass season already and the western portion hasn't even started yet.
> 
> Our kids are older and so for me and my wife, we are weekend warriors here in the east and vacation out in the west. We planned a whole season around it.
> 
> ...



Lines up well because the Max Pass is a partnership with Boyne, Intrawest, and Powdr and a few other stragglers.


----------



## skinavy (Jan 26, 2017)

I expect I'll have 20-23 days on it.  It's worked out for me & my wife nicely- She got a few days at Sunapee, we've used up our K days, and will dig into the Pico & Okemo days shortly (we stay w friends at K).  We always hit Snowshoe for a weekend, and it gave us an excuse to visit friends in CO to do Copper & Winter Park.  Then Big Sky for spring break w our son.  And maybe a work trip to SLC, squeeze in Brighton.

Oh, we clicked off Mtn Creek one night, too, just because- its 20min off the route we take home to MD from VT.  

There are enough options to make us question the value of our passes at our home hill in PA!  We need ~10 days there to break even vs the discount card, and will barely get to that!  Sad, yet exciting.

I have noticed that many of the Western places other than CO are smaller-ish.  Still as large/larger as most of the Eastern places, but not always worth a trip out- more of a "happen to be in the neighborhood" places?


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2017)

skinavy said:


> I expect I'll have 20-23 days on it.  It's worked out for me & my wife nicely- She got a few days at Sunapee, we've used up our K days, and will dig into the Pico & Okemo days shortly (we stay w friends at K).  We always hit Snowshoe for a weekend, and it gave us an excuse to visit friends in CO to do Copper & Winter Park.  Then Big Sky for spring break w our son.  And maybe a work trip to SLC, squeeze in Brighton.
> 
> Oh, we clicked off Mtn Creek one night, too, just because- its 20min off the route we take home to MD from VT.
> 
> ...


I do not know about smallish maybe not as much notoriety but ....

Kicking Horse is quite large.  So isn't Fergie.  Kimberly is no slouch. Adding in Nakiska makes for a decent BC trip.

Even Crystal, Steven's Pass and the Summit combined seems appealing.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jan 26, 2017)

dlague said:


> I do not know about smallish maybe not as much notoriety but ....
> 
> Kicking Horse is quite large.  So isn't Fergie.  Kimberly is no slouch. Adding in Nakiska makes for a decent BC trip.
> 
> ...



IMO their BC options are the best resorts on the pass!


----------



## Razor (Jan 26, 2017)

dlague said:


> Lines up well because the Max Pass is a partnership with Boyne, Intrawest, and Powdr and a few other stragglers.



We've used our MaxPass at Kilington and Stratton where we could just go right to the lift. What's the procedure at the other places?


----------



## skinavy (Jan 27, 2017)

Razor said:


> We've used our MaxPass at Kilington and Stratton where we could just go right to the lift. What's the procedure at the other places?



maxpass website tells you what to do at each resort. Most places you need to go to the window & get a pass


----------



## skinavy (Jan 27, 2017)

dlague said:


> I do not know about smallish maybe not as much notoriety but ....
> 
> Kicking Horse is quite large.  So isn't Fergie.  Kimberly is no slouch. Adding in Nakiska makes for a decent BC trip.
> 
> ...



true.  I hadn't looked at the BC places.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 27, 2017)

dlague said:


> I do not know about smallish maybe not as much notoriety but ....
> 
> Kicking Horse is quite large.  So isn't Fergie.  Kimberly is no slouch. Adding in Nakiska makes for a decent BC trip.
> 
> ...



I am now looking at pricing on trips out West for the end of February (March most likely not an option for traveling)... I think I have a problem.  Save me from myself (_and my wife!_).

For a long-weekend type of trip, Mount Bachelor is coming up with some pretty good pricing.  Brighton/Solitude isn't too far behind right now either.

I still need to check into the BC options, but its longer for travel, so tough for a long weekend.  Also, I don't think they've had a great winter for snow so far looking at reports for Kicking Horse and Nakiska.

Right now the list is (most expensive to least, flight+car+lodging):

Big Sky, Montana
Steamboat, Colorado
Kicking Horse, BC, Canada
Brighton / Solitude, Utah
Mount Bachelor, Oregon

*Edit/Update*:

Lodging in Golden, BC to ride at Kicking Horse is very limited and expensive in late Feb.  When I had looked a few months back it was much more prevalent and cheaper... maybe that is a popular time to head up that way?


----------



## dlague (Jan 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I am now looking at pricing on trips out West for the end of February (March most likely not an option for traveling)... I think I have a problem.  Save me from myself (_and my wife!_).
> 
> For a long-weekend type of trip, Mount Bachelor is coming up with some pretty good pricing.  Brighton/Solitude isn't too far behind right now either.
> 
> ...


You caught the bug!  Our first trip and experience was Banff ski resorts and loved it.  Then we skied Colorado and loved it even more.  I am not sure which is better skiing back east with occasional trip that make it seem so much better or living out here and having all the time.  I am beginning to understand why son here complain about conditions that are firm when folks back east would think conditions are still pretty good.  They take the great days for granted.

We had that experience last year at Keystone.  Locals called it icy, we called firm, fast and very carvable.

Get it while you can!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I am now looking at pricing on trips out West for the end of February (March most likely not an option for traveling)... I think I have a problem.  Save me from myself (_and my wife!_).
> 
> For a long-weekend type of trip, Mount Bachelor is coming up with some pretty good pricing.  Brighton/Solitude isn't too far behind right now either.
> 
> ...



EDIT/Update #2:
I'm an idiot and had my search criteria incorrect when looking in Golden, BC at lodging options.
Updated list from highest to lowest cost:

Big Sky, Montana
Steamboat, Colorado
Brighton / Solitude, Utah
Kicking Horse, BC, Canada
Mount Bachelor, Oregon
Crystal / Stevens Pass, Washington

Some other notes/factors:
- Steamboat is closest lodging to the mountain with the others between 15-30 minutes away from the mountain, except Washington.
- Utah (45 min) is the closest from the airport to lodging with Big Sky #2 (1 hr).
- Colorado and Utah have the easiest flights to/from as far as times they leave, flight time, number of stops, etc.
- Colorado, Utah, Oregon and Seattle have flights coming home leaving at night (red eye), so I could ride that last day.
- Montana & Calgary would need to depart earlier in the day, not allowing that extra day or 1/2 day of riding.



dlague said:


> You caught the bug!  Our first trip and experience was Banff ski resorts and loved it.  Then we skied Colorado and loved it even more.  I am not sure which is better skiing back east with occasional trip that make it seem so much better or living out here and having all the time.  I am beginning to understand why son here complain about conditions that are firm when folks back east would think conditions are still pretty good.  They take the great days for granted.
> 
> We had that experience last year at Keystone.  Locals called it icy, we called firm, fast and very carvable.
> 
> ...


I think I have caught the bug!
Don't kid yourself, getting that snow all season is the far better option (as long as everything else is equal of course).


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 27, 2017)

Just a reminder (I'm sure you know) that prices in Canada are in CAD.  Same symbol as ours, but obviously much cheaper than the USD.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 27, 2017)

billo said:


> Just a reminder (I'm sure you know) that prices in Canada are in CAD.  Same symbol as ours, but obviously much cheaper than the USD.


:lol: :lol:
Thank you, but I am using sites which list things in USD like Expedia, Homeway, AirBnB, etc.  I'm sure that does factor into Calgary being a cheap option though - that and their airport is a hub, so lots of flights and reasonable prices on them.


----------



## Krikaya (Jan 28, 2017)

I know this is premature but I am trying to budget for next year's skiing. Does anyone know when Maxpass for 2017/2018 comes out? I got the peakpass for 16/17 and I've really enjoyed Mt. Snow as I haven't skied there in 30 years. I know Attitash and Wildcat well soPeak pass is getting boring. When I look at Maxpass my head spins. So many quality big mountain resorts in New England. I'm sure they're still working out the details for the 17/18 passes. Maybe late February?


----------



## Bill9994 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey All. Great thread. I'm a new member and thank you for such great posts. I have the MAX pass and love it, saves me a ton of money. I had it last year and this year is even better. I have a trip to Winter Park and Utah already booked plus weekend trips to NH, VT and Canada. Day trips to mountain Creek only because it's free so I gotta use those 5 days! 

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## 1Kathleen (Jan 29, 2017)

*2016/2017 max pass sale date*



Krikaya said:


> I know this is premature but I am trying to budget for next year's skiing. Does anyone know when Maxpass for 2017/2018 comes out? I got the peakpass for 16/17 and I've really enjoyed Mt. Snow as I haven't skied there in 30 years. I know Attitash and Wildcat well soPeak pass is getting boring. When I look at Maxpass my head spins. So many quality big mountain resorts in New England. I'm sure they're still working out the details for the 17/18 passes. Maybe late February?



Last year the early purchase discounted prices ended May 31st.  I don't this started promoting the pass until April.  You only have to pay a small deposit. They charge your card the balance in September ( I believe).


----------



## Bill9994 (Jan 29, 2017)

1Kathleen said:


> Last year the early purchase discounted prices ended May 31st.  I don't this started promoting the pass until April.  You only have to pay a small deposit. They charge your card the balance in September ( I believe).



I got my email on March 11 last year. $49 down with the rest due in Sept.


----------



## JonD (Apr 13, 2017)

I put a close to my first max pass season with Reggae Weekend at Sugarloaf. It's my first year having any sort of pass, and I'm definitely renewing(after a short debate with my friends about the Epic Pass following the Stowe deal). I skied 27 of my 32 days this year on the pass, breaking down to $22 and change per day. I "Max"ed out my days at Sugarloaf, Loon, and Sunday River. Did trips out west to Brighton/Solitude and Big Sky. The five days I rode not on the pass were a day each at Snowmass, Ajax, Snowbird, and the AZ Summit weekend at SL. 

Ski days 2016-17
Loon 12/3
Aspen Mountain 12/7*
Aspen Snowmass 12/8*
Sunday River 12/29
Sunday River 12/30
Sunday River 12/31
Killington 1/7
Loon 1/16
Sunapee 1/18
Pico 1/27
Killington 1/28
Loon 2/5
Sugarloaf 2/10
Sugarloaf 2/11*
Sugarloaf 2/12*
Sugarloaf 2/13
Sunday River 2/19
Sunday River 2/20
Solitude 2/25
Brighton 2/26 
Brighton 2/27
Snowbird 2/28*
Loon 3/5
Loon 3/15
Big Sky 3/24 
Big Sky 3/25 
Big Sky 3/26
Big Sky 3/27
Sunapee 4/1
Sugarloaf 4/7
Sugarloaf 4/8
Sugarloaf 4/9 

*not max pass

27 days on the max pass
$22.22/day

18 days on Blizzard Brahma
14 days on Rossignol Soul 7


----------



## MadPadraic (Apr 17, 2017)

dlague said:


> I do not know about smallish maybe not as much notoriety but ....
> 
> Kicking Horse is quite large.  So isn't Fergie.  Kimberly is no slouch. Adding in Nakiska makes for a decent BC trip.
> 
> ...



Crystal was probably the highlight of my season both this year and last. That mountain has more terrifying terrain than anything else I've ever skied, and fresh snow lasts in their bowls quite a while because it's not a destination mountain. Fortunately, Seattle flights can be had cheap last minute so it can be timed.

Actually, that's generally a benefit of the max pass for people who have to reserve their vacation days in advance: you can basically pick a long weekend to go west and book a semi-last minute to wherever it is going to snow.


----------



## tekweezle (May 1, 2017)

anybody buy the Max pass addon in season?  Can you buy that at anytime?   I don;t think the price increased from $329 but just want to be sure.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 1, 2017)

tekweezle said:


> anybody buy the Max pass addon in season?  Can you buy that at anytime?   I don;t think the price increased from $329 but just want to be sure.


I spoke to MAX and the Add-On will go up, but not after tomorrow like the stand-alone MAX.  You have longer to purchase the Add-On at $329 than the stand-alone at $629 (deadline tomorrow).


----------

